
Launching the Startup Studio Playbook – To make startup building easier - aszig
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/startup-studio-playbook
======
aszig
Hi there,

Please have a look - and get a free sample, or a big discount through the
Product Hunt page - of my new book, which is about startup studios, a.k.a.
venture builders, startup factories...

Almost two years ago we decided to transform our development agency (Drukka)
into a startup studio, an organization that build innovative new companies
with internal resources in a sustainable and repeatable way. But we didn't
know how.

So I started to research the topic, and interviewed some of the most exciting
examples - Science, Betaworks, eFounders and many more. And I put all this
knowledge into this book, to make the startup studio model more transparent,
and to enable entrepreneurs to build and grow new studios.

Now, interestingly the startup studio model is not yet that popular in the Bay
Area, with few exceptions like Expa. I think that's because the whole Bay Area
is like a giant startup studio, where you have critical mass of talent, money
and ideas. But the rest of the world is like a desert, where these three
things are scarce. And in such an underdeveloped startup ecosystem a studio is
like an oasis.

Either way, looking at the trends we see that nr of startup studios is
doubling - tripling in the recent years. So I hope you will find some value in
the book and discover how the startup studio model can benefit you.

Here's the longer story of the book: [https://medium.com/@aszig/launching-the-
startup-studio-playb...](https://medium.com/@aszig/launching-the-startup-
studio-playbook-69d1685c7657#.70jj5x2kj)

If you have any question, thought about the topic, please share.

Thank you, Attila

------
axpence
Very insightful; many think of Startup Studios as a recent phenomenon, however
(as illustrated in this book) they've been around for a while :)

~~~
aszig
Thank you for the kind comment!

And yes, you are right! Best example is Idealab - creating amazing ventures
and exits since 1996. But even before them, some large companies were creating
new ventures for new products and grew them much like startups. :)

------
Viktor_Egri
Awesome thanks for sharing! Thumbs up, mate!

